# What a mess, yuk!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I came down this morning to what can only be described as a sea of poo! There were pools of liquid poo all over the place. Poor Obi was looking all sad and forlon by the baby gate and looked up at me as if to say "Mum, get me out of here!" It took ages to clean it all up and the smell...... 

Now wondering why this happened? Yesterday I was cutting up some cheese for training treats and dropped a fairly large chunk on the floor. Of course Obi got to it before I could and promptly legged down the garden so by the time I caught up with him it had gone! :devil:

:question: Do you think it's the cheese that caused the diahorrea? I haven't fed him yet this morning. Do you think I should hold off or feed him as normal? Want him to be ok to go to surrey meet tomorrow!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no Clare, I am beginning to think Obi is not keen on these meets!!!!
I would hold off feeding him this morning and see what happens over the day, it won't hurt him to starve for a day.....its as natural as eating raw
Just keep an eye make sure he is drinking, that he is bright enough in himself and that there is no blood in the poo. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He seems ok in himself Karen. I had to clean him up at bit in the bath and after that he spent 5 mins running around the house going bonkers! I've gave a large spoonful of his NI so he can have his meds but I'll hold off any more for now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

good old boiled chicken and rice might help if he is hungry - that was good for treacle when she had runny bum after eating a baby toad, ivy and conifer all in one day! 
Hope he is better for the meet xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Obi ... yes, it was probably the cheese. I was advised to put a bit of grated cheese on food to help with constipation!!

You could give him some cooked chicken and rice ... also natural yoghurt is good for unsettled tummies.

I'm sure he'll be just fine by tomorrow ... hope so! x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You could try 5mls of Pepto Bismol which will firm him up and settle his tum. I can just visualize his sad little face this morning...bless J xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

poor obi,the cheese as probably a bit strong for him,i swear by boiled white boneless fish( frozen bags in supermarkets very cheap) and rice,works every time and better for dogs with sensitive tummies xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck, I hope he is OK. Do you need to take extra care following his illness? If he doesn't respond to the chicken/fish and rice I would give the vet a ring, or maybe the hospital.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah poor Obi - he really is in the wars at the moment. Lolly loves cheese and will happily wolf down a fair amount during training sessions and as reward treats at the park and luckily hasn't had any poo problems thankfully. Will certainly be a bit more careful about how much she gets now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope Obi is feeling better, looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow at Poo Fest. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I gave his some natural yoghurt and he's had white fish and rice for tea which he wolfed down. No runny mess as of yet..think he's going to be fine. Looking forward to seeing lots of you tomorrow!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Obi! Hope he feels better soon. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Clare, poor Obi 
Oakley had an upset tum twice over the last 2 weeks so I know what you were confronted with  
Hope he's much better tomorrow


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks everyone. I gave his some natural yoghurt and he's had white fish and rice for tea which he wolfed down. No runny mess as of yet..think he's going to be fine. Looking forward to seeing lots of you tomorrow!


Phew!! The star of the show has to be there tomorrow. He's due lots of careful hugs from lots of people!! Fingers xd he has a better night and we see you tomorrow!!!! Xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope Obi feels better by tomorrow :hug:


----------

